# Arkham Dispatch w/ The Livin' Art @ Silver Dollar in Toronto - April 6 2012



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hey guys,

We have a sweet show lined up for Good Friday with our friends in The Livin' Art at The Silver Dollar in TO!

I'd love to meet any Torontonian forum members at this gig!

If you have facebook, check out the event here:

https://www.facebook.com/events/266012716814870/

 Get ready to rock!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Tonight is the night! I hope to see some of you there!


----------

